# Damasko DA44 Review



## Myron

Damasko Fans,

I recently bought a Damasko DA44 brand new, and I thought I'd share my experience with the watch. I don't post all that often anymore, but I keep tabs on the German watch forum, and had read a couple other reviews of the watch here. One thing I was worried about was reports of lame luminescence. If you are on the fence and lume is important to you, then I think I can reassure you. The lume is fine. It's somewhere in between my 6-yr old 856 (a bit weak) and my PRS-82 (a true torch). But if you go to bed at 10 and wonder what time it is at 5:30, reading the DA44 is no problem. This is important to me since I am near sighted and sleep with a watch every night.

Also, a bit of myth busting -- the red double index at 12 is indeed luminescent. It's faint, but you can see it clearly with fully adjusted eyes. The watch is ridiculously easy to read. I love the large sword hands. I tend to be pretty traditional, and enjoy vintage and modern pilot designs. This watch is easily the most "modern" in my small collection. The bold dial design and red highlights are quite snazzy compared to more traditional 1-12 arabic dial designs.

The bezel is an absolute joy to use. Easily the smoothest and best-operating bezel of any watch, dive or pilot, I've ever handled. I opted for the 12-hr bezel for international travel and I'm glad I did.

I also considered the similar looking Stowa TESTAF, but at 46 mm it was too big for me. I really enjoy the Damasko's reasonable 40 mm case size.

One thing I wasn't expecting about the case was the relatively thin, very graceful lugs. They're noticeably thinner than most watches this size, and they look great. You really notice this when you use a shoulderless spring bar and the wee end of the thing just sticks out of the drilled lug. Reminds me of my old Candino Swedish mil watch. The DA44 comes from Damasko with very high quality shouldered spring bars that are perfectly adequate, but if you're a spring bar freak like me you'll understand. 

The crown is a work of industrial art. Very easy and satisfying to use, and screws down nicely several turns. As you turn the crown to set the day and date, the date wheel spins through both English and German day abbreviations. I didn't know the watch did this, for some reason, and find it very cool. So far the nicely adjusted 2836 has neither gained nor lost one second in the 30 hours I've worn it. I'm not an accuracy freak, but I sure appreciate it when it's present.

The DA44 comes with a nice strap and deployant buckle. This is a nice touch from Damasko, even though I don't really appreciate it. I don't care for tapered straps, and I didn't care for the matchy-matchy red-stitched sport strap, although it is very well made. I put my watch on a brown shell cordovan strap with ivory stitch and enjoy the contrast of the modern looking watch against the very traditional looking strap. Ultra comfortable too.

Cons? Although it's not a detractor for me, some folks might be bothered by the AR coating on the outside of the crystal. It attracts and shows fingerprints like crazy.

Bottom line: If you've been considering this watch, but can't make your mind up, tarry no longer. The $1500 price tag is a bargain, and this watch will not fail to delight you. And the thing comes with a 3-year warranty. Hard to go wrong.

Best,

Myron


----------



## sduford

One of my favourites, thanks for the review and the nice pics.


----------



## SRBakker

Beautiful! I was recently eyeing the DA45, because I'm a sucker for a full lume dial. It'll find it's way into my watch box eventually!


----------



## LH2

Congrats on the DA44 Myron! I remember you mentioning a while back that it was on your short list.


----------



## Nokie

Nice review and yours looks perfect on the strap you selected. 

I have the DA46 and really like mine as well.


----------



## Myron

Thanks for the compliments, you guys. The strap is made from Cognac shell cordovan from Horween. Super comfy, not overly thick, but very durable and rustic looking all at the same time. I'm loving this watch!

Myron


----------



## david9999

Great review and a beautiful watch.


----------



## JohnAndrew

Great review! Thanks. Are the spring bars easy to remove for swapping out straps? Also, does it take a 20mm strap?
Cheers


----------



## blowfish89

Got mine today.


----------



## Myron

JohnAndrew said:


> Great review! Thanks. Are the spring bars easy to remove for swapping out straps? Also, does it take a 20mm strap?
> Cheers


Hi John,

Yes, the spring bars are trivial to remove. My advice is to switch the flanged bars that come on the watch from Damasko to a pair of shoulderless spring bars. They're sturdier and since the lugs are drilled removal of them is a breeze. The Damasko is a 20 mm strap.

Thanks for reading my review.

Best,

Myron


----------



## Watch Hund

Myron, where's that strap from?
I dig its construction.


----------



## watchloco

The dial is simple, yet bold and very commanding, to the point. Does it have a see through or solid case back? A very nice watch.


----------



## Myron

watchloco said:


> The dial is simple, yet bold and very commanding, to the point. Does it have a see through or solid case back? A very nice watch.


Thank you. The caseback is solid and nicely engraved with lots of technical information about the watch. Cool stuff from Damasko -- this watch is a hit.

Myron


----------



## Myron

Watch Hund said:


> Myron, where's that strap from?
> I dig its construction.


Hi Watch Hund,

Thanks very much -- I made it! The strap is a two-piece, two-layer strap made from Horween shell cordovan and hand-sewn lengthwise. Drop me a PM if you'd be interested in hearing more about it.

Thanks,

Myron


----------



## MrDagon007

I discovered a difference with my DA373 on bracelet: on my model the lugs are not drilled. I wonder if this is the case for all the watches that are sold on bracelet?


----------



## LH2

MrDagon007 said:


> I discovered a difference with my DA373 on bracelet: on my model the lugs are not drilled. I wonder if this is the case for all the watches that are sold on bracelet?


Nothing to do with having a bracelet or strap. The 42mm DA3X3 models don't have drilled lugs.


----------



## MrDagon007

Thanks, I never noticed this difference before.


----------



## canali

lovely watch

i realize this is considered a 'tool' watch by reading some of these forums...but what a gorgeous tool watch that is
i'm considering this or the da 44...as well as a fortis or stowa fleiger to add to my collection (have a sinn 103 sa and love it)

just might be the 40mm (due to my smallish wrist) i'm seeking.


----------



## blowfish89

canali said:


> i realize this is considered a 'tool' watch by reading some of these forums...but what a gorgeous tool watch that is
> i'm considering this or the da 44...as well as a fortis or stowa fleiger to add to my collection (have a sinn 103 sa and love it)


So, basically you will end up with my collection lol.


----------



## Myron

canali said:


> lovely watch
> 
> just might be the 40mm (due to my smallish wrist) i'm seeking.


Hi Joe. Be advised that this watch wears much bigger than 40 mm. I still love mine for lots of reasons, but it's a chunky watch.

Good luck,

Myron


----------



## myke

Nice review I have a DA 46 and love it as well


----------



## blowfish89

Myron said:


> Hi Joe. Be advised that this watch wears much bigger than 40 mm. I still love mine for lots of reasons, but it's a chunky watch.


I disagree, it wears pretty true to size, you should be aware that if you include the bezel which sticks out a bit, the case is more like a 42mm. With the light weight, 12.3mm thickness and 20mm lug width on a leather strap, its rather svelte compared to modern chunky watches and rather comparable to dressy pieces. I almost forget its there on my wrist. Black dials also wear smaller than white dials in general.


----------



## LH2

Wears like a 42mm, despite the 40mm case size. Probably since the bezel is 41.8...


----------



## Millbarge

Damasko's are "Goldilocks" watches...
not too big, not too small,
they are just right.


----------



## JoshuaMelara

phew this is a dusty thread, but I can't find anybody talking about this watch anymore. Just wanted to post a shot I took a while back of the DA44 black on a vegetable tanned leather nato I made for it. How's everyone still enjoying their Damaskos?


----------



## StufflerMike

JoshuaMelara said:


> View attachment 15450838
> 
> phew this is a dusty thread, but I can't find anybody talking about this watch anymore. Just wanted to post a shot I took a while back of the DA44 black on a vegetable tanned leather nato I made for it. How's everyone still enjoying their Damaskos?


Enjoying all my Damasko watches. Maybe I'll add #11 to the collection Soon. Will pay my yearly visit to Damasko in October.


----------



## RedViola

JoshuaMelara said:


> View attachment 15450838
> 
> phew this is a dusty thread, but I can't find anybody talking about this watch anymore. Just wanted to post a shot I took a while back of the DA44 black on a vegetable tanned leather nato I made for it. How's everyone still enjoying their Damaskos?


You _made_ a leather NATO? I want to hear more about that ?


----------



## Dre

JoshuaMelara said:


> How's everyone still enjoying their Damaskos?


I'm enjoying them tremendously. The DA44 was my first Damasko, and I still love it as much as when I got it. I got mine on the steel bracelet, though one of my favorite combinations was the DA44 on a DiModell Chronissimo.










After getting the DA44, I kept eyeing the full lume dial Damasko's. Just recently I got a new-to-me DA47. The lume dial is quite cool, and at least to my eye, the DA47 works better on colored straps than the DA44:


----------



## JoshuaMelara

RedViola said:


> You _made_ a leather NATO? I want to hear more about that ?


Well, I picked up a half-hide of Italian vegetable tanned leather a couple years ago and have been making a bunch of things with it ever since. The great thing about this leather is that it's thin, pliable, and very supple. People say it's "buttery." I figured out the length of an unfolded nylon nato, cut a slightly longer version from leather and followed the same pattern. Folded it in the same places, glued, stitched in the same spots, etc. It came out really well and has gotten better ever since. Vegetable tanned leather ages really well. It takes on a patina and gets softer, forming to its user.


----------



## JoshuaMelara

StufflerMike said:


> Enjoying all my Damasko watches. Maybe I'll add #11 to the collection Soon. Will pay my yearly visit to Damasko in October.


Ooooh that sounds like a well-rounded collection. Which one are you adding next?


----------



## JoshuaMelara

Dre said:


> I'm enjoying them tremendously.  The DA44 was my first Damasko, and I still love it as much as when I got it. I got mine on the steel bracelet, though one of my favorite combinations was the DA44 on a DiModell Chronissimo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After getting the DA44, I kept eyeing the full lume dial Damasko's. Just recently I got a new-to-me DA47. The lume dial is quite cool, and at least to my eye, the DA47 works better on colored straps than the DA44:


The chronissimo is an great strap for the DA44. The little tabs at the lugs help balance the size of the case a good bit. It's very similar to the oem strap, but the chronissino has better colors. I'm not too big of a fan of colored thread on my straps /: 
The DA47 is very unique. Gotta love all-lume dials. Cheers!


----------



## StufflerMike

JoshuaMelara said:


> Ooooh that sounds like a well-rounded collection. Which one are you adding next?


Interested in their new A26.


----------



## Kirkawall

JoshuaMelara said:


> Well, I picked up a half-hide of Italian vegetable tanned leather a couple years ago and have been making a bunch of things with it ever since. The great thing about this leather is that it's thin, pliable, and very supple. People say it's "buttery." I figured out the length of an unfolded nylon nato, cut a slightly longer version from leather and followed the same pattern. Folded it in the same places, glued, stitched in the same spots, etc. It came out really well and has gotten better ever since. Vegetable tanned leather ages really well. It takes on a patina and gets softer, forming to its user.
> View attachment 15451310
> View attachment 15451313
> View attachment 15451314
> View attachment 15451317


That tan NATO is just beautiful. Excellent match for the stealth Damasko.


----------



## JoshuaMelara

Kirkawall said:


> That tan NATO is just beautiful. Excellent match for the stealth Damasko.


Thanks so much! It was a fun little project that ended up being my preferred way to wear the Damasko


----------



## Dre

JoshuaMelara said:


> The chronissimo is an great strap for the DA44. The little tabs at the lugs help balance the size of the case a good bit. It's very similar to the oem strap, but the chronissino has better colors. I'm not too big of a fan of colored thread on my straps /:
> The DA47 is very unique. Gotta love all-lume dials. Cheers!


It worked well on a Sinn 556 as well that I had years ago. It works on the DA44 as well for the exact reason that you pointed out - the tabs that extend past the width of the strap. It makes it seem like the lugs flow smoothly into the strap.

I wore the hell out of that strap, to the point where the inside is falling apart. Every time I wear it now there's little black specs all over my wrist. This may well be the first strap that I wore until it's done. Time to replace it with an identical one!


----------



## JoshuaMelara

Dre said:


> It worked well on a Sinn 556 as well that I had years ago. It works on the DA44 as well for the exact reason that you pointed out - the tabs that extend past the width of the strap. It makes it seem like the lugs flow smoothly into the strap.
> 
> I wore the hell out of that strap, to the point where the inside is falling apart. Every time I wear it now there's little black specs all over my wrist. This may well be the first strap that I wore until it's done. Time to replace it with an identical one!


I get bored of a strap before it has the chance to fall apart ? that is the goal though...something wholesome about using something so thoroughly it MUST be replaced.


----------



## RedViola

JoshuaMelara said:


> Well, I picked up a half-hide of Italian vegetable tanned leather a couple years ago and have been making a bunch of things with it ever since. The great thing about this leather is that it's thin, pliable, and very supple. People say it's "buttery." I figured out the length of an unfolded nylon nato, cut a slightly longer version from leather and followed the same pattern. Folded it in the same places, glued, stitched in the same spots, etc. It came out really well and has gotten better ever since. Vegetable tanned leather ages really well. It takes on a patina and gets softer, forming to its user.


The idea of making my own watch strap seemed outlandish until you explained it. I've fabricated parts for my bicycles and motorcycle before but somehow I I wouldn't trust myself enough to secure a watch head to my wrist.


----------



## JoshuaMelara

RedViola said:


> The idea of making my own watch strap seemed outlandish until you explained it. I've fabricated parts for my bicycles and motorcycle before but somehow I I wouldn't trust myself enough to secure a watch head to my wrist.


Haha it does require some confidence in making it to avoid the paranoia of the watch suddenly falling off your wrist. But the risk is nowhere near a faulty part on a motorcycle ? What do you ride? I'm on a 17' Harley 883 that I'm slowly converting into a long fork chopper. Eventually I want to convert the swing arm frame into a rigid frame...fingers crossed the welds hold ?☠


----------



## RedViola

JoshuaMelara said:


> Haha it does require some confidence in making it to avoid the paranoia of the watch suddenly falling off your wrist. But the risk is nowhere near a faulty part on a motorcycle ? What do you ride? I'm on a 17' Harley 883 that I'm slowly converting into a long fork chopper. Eventually I want to convert the swing arm frame into a rigid frame...fingers crossed the welds hold ?☠


I know it doesn't make sense but it shows you how bad people are (or maybe how bad just one person in particular is) at assessing relative risk.

Mine's an '09 Suzuki SV650S that has slowly evolved into basically a track bike I can also ride to work sometimes. It corners on rails and the V-Twin torque down low makes it real-world fast on the street. I've ridden other bikes but never wanted to own anything else.


----------



## JoshuaMelara

RedViola said:


> I know it doesn't make sense but it shows you how bad people are (or maybe how bad just one person in particular is) at assessing relative risk.
> 
> Mine's an '09 Suzuki SV650S that has slowly evolved into basically a track bike I can also ride to work sometimes. It corners on rails and the V-Twin torque down low makes it real-world fast on the street. I've ridden other bikes but never wanted to own anything else.


My issue with bikes (same issue that I have with watches) is I want one of every type: ADV, tracker, cafe, Chopper, touring, etc. I hate myself ?





























anyways, here's my DA44 Black on the OEM strap (deployant clasp) and the leather straps I made/wore it on mostly. The leather is vegetable tanned. This is after a year or so of use


----------



## JoshuaMelara

I have such a deep admiration for the text-heavy caseback of Damaskos. So utilitarian, generic (in the best sense of the word).


----------



## Tronner

Really liking the DA44. Might have to be my first Damasko. Also looking at the Sinn 104 (matte version would be ideal). Sounds like the Damasko offers a bit more function and durability wise, I just like the versatility / aesthetics of the 104.


----------



## Sugman

JoshuaMelara said:


> I'm on a 17' Harley 883 that I'm slowly converting into a long fork chopper. Eventually I want to convert the swing arm frame into a rigid frame...fingers crossed the welds hold ?☠





RedViola said:


> Mine's an '09 Suzuki SV650S that has slowly evolved into basically a track bike I can also ride to work sometimes. It corners on rails and the V-Twin torque down low makes it real-world fast on the street. I've ridden other bikes but never wanted to own anything else.


I'm a little late to this...I'm on a 2020 Road Glide Limited (no rigid frames, here!). I'm thinking pretty hard about a DA42 black version. It seems like a great watch for a motorcycle ride. Meeting the "shock proofing" standards seems like it would be helpful for the occasional pothole or other unexpected bump in the road. What are your thoughts on the watch? Any problems with water infiltration when having to ride in a hard rain?


----------



## Myron

I came back to the Damasko forum this morning to check for info on the new DK3x watches. Wow, I am amazed this thread is still around. I wish I still had my DA44, and too bad my original pictures are hosted on Photobucket. I still make all my own straps, and they're a lot nicer than the one in my original post! Haha, at least something has improved with age. 

Anyhow, great to see there is still interest in these DA44's. Such a great watch!

Myron


----------



## Batboy

Sugman said:


> I'm thinking pretty hard about a DA42 black version. It seems like a great watch for a motorcycle ride. Meeting the "shock proofing" standards seems like it would be helpful for the occasional pothole or other unexpected bump in the road. What are your thoughts on the watch? Any problems with water infiltration when having to ride in a hard rain?


My watch has been flawless. And I've used it for motorcycling, swimming and more. I wouldn't worry about riding in the rain (Damasko DA models are water resistant to 100m).


----------

